# LGB Pricing Help



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,
Sorry if this is in the wrong forum for this question, but thought it best suited here. I am needing help with LGB pricing for items I have, and a lot are not on Ebay. Is there another source for finding out LGB pricing for collectibles and out of production items?

Thanks JR


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Greeberg Guide would be a good place to start, for official pricing.

Greenberg's Guide to LGB Trains I believe is the official title.


----------

